# Sunny walking.. lol:).. and 0.0 his back legs.



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

bump BUMP BUMP??? anyone??


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

I can't see the video
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Are you talking about how his hocks are all weebly-wobbly? I don't know how anyone _couldn't_ notice that. :?

Anyway, there could be a few causes of that, namely his conformation and how his feet are trimmed. Can you get good conformational pictures of him, specifically from the back? Make sure to lift or tie his tail up out of the way so that we can see his entire back leg.

Also, check the balance on his hind feet. I've been told that having one side longer than the other can cause this issue or make it worse if it's conformational.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks smrobs. I actually did get pictures today.. let me upload them.. and yeah:/ His feet are what you explained.. but my vet/farrier just trimmed them up about 4 weeks ago? let me get photos uploaded.. and yeah.. talking about the weebly- woobly:/


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

okay sorry I couldnt get his tail out of the way..( these were took this morning before I read this thread)

Also, This was after my ride today.. Does his left leg look swollen ABOVE his hock :shock::-|

EDIT: Sorry some of the pictures he didn't want to stand still


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't see any swelling above or around the hock but swelling is sometimes hard to see in pictures.

What I see is a horse that is sickle hocked, base narrow, and slightly bandy legged. That alone would explain much of the movement, but if his feet are also imbalanced, then the farrier isn't doing him any favors.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Can you get him close to squared up for a straight on from behind photo of his hiney?

My two cents:

his pelvis is out of place or rotated.

Why?

Because when this happens, the horse will be reluctant to stand square as it is uncomfortable for them. 
Also, from my books "The hind leg will be rotated out to the side from the top of the leg all the way down to the hoof giving the horse a 'toed out' conformation appearance that will be present in all gaits" 

Soooo, id be looking for a chiro or massage therapist asap!


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

He is sickle hocked. My experience with a sickle hocked horse, I had hip problems with her. She was only 2 not even being ridden and her hip would come out of place. She was quite sickle hocked, and aside from that she was built very nicely. I was told she could do barrels but would never be as competitive as she could be without her sickle hocks, because her hind end wasn't as strong. I decided not to chance it and sold her to be a trail prospect.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

A friend of mine had a large Appy who walked like that. it was surely conformational, but if the farrier gave him more support and balanced him well, he was not as marked in the swivel that you see from behind. the hrose really rolls on the toe, and I cant' remember if the farrier gave more support to the outside of the hoof or the inside (lateral or medial).

rather than "rolls", one might say "swivels".


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

QHriderKE said:


> Because when this happens, the horse will be reluctant to stand square as it is uncomfortable for them.
> 
> Soooo, id be looking for a chiro or massage therapist asap!


Yupp I can get him to stand square. I think He is standing square anyways.



smrobs said:


> I don't see any swelling above or around the hock but swelling is sometimes hard to see in pictures.
> 
> What I see is a horse that is sickle hocked, base narrow, and slightly bandy legged. That alone would explain much of the movement, but if his feet are also imbalanced, then the farrier isn't doing him any favors.


My farrier saind that giving him some support WILL help?



tinyliny said:


> A friend of mine had a large Appy who walked like that. it was surely conformational, but if the farrier gave him more support and balanced him well, he was not as marked in the swivel that you see from behind. the hrose really rolls on the toe, and I cant' remember if the farrier gave more support to the outside of the hoof or the inside (lateral or medial).
> 
> rather than "rolls", one might say "swivels".



Thanks Tiny.. that makes since..

Do you guys think I should get a chiroprator/vet out? farrier see how setting shoes to help support?

Maybe I WONT take the chance with barrels.. But could he do.. equitation.. W/t/c?? stuff like that???:-| and PLACE in shows with legs like that> I'm not sure if they look at confo VS how well the horse listens?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I would not assume that he is in pain. has he always moved like that?


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

yes, he has. I think it looked worse in the video because of the mud.. he was a little slidy.. but maybe not.. he doesn't act like he is in pain


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

He is not square in any of thoee photos, he has one leg way out in front of the other. 

It might just be a confo thing. ... but it might also be fixable


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I didn't try and get him to stand square in those


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I wouldn't do barrels as he is right now.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

OP, giving him support with shoes or whatever won't help if his feet aren't balanced. 

Just as an example. I brought in a customer horse a few months ago that moved similar to that when he arrived, though not quite as bad. Because his feet were overgrown anyway, I had my farrier out just a few days later and he pointed out to me that the left heel on every single foot was taller than the right heel. He trimmed the horse balanced and had me walk him out before putting shoes on. The swivel was completely gone.

I'd check your horse's feet yourself. What I've noticed, if farriers are doing something wrong, they sometimes just don't know that it's wrong. Whether it's the way they look at the foot that makes it "look" level to them, I don't know.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

well what can i do to help? if it is his feet? anything?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If they are unbalanced, then your first stop needs to be a discussion with your farrier next time he's out. He might not be aware that he's trimming crooked (_if_ that's even part of the problem...it might not be) and once it's pointed out, he might be able to fix it. If talking to him doesn't help and he continues to trim crooked (again, _*if*_ that's what's happening), then I'd be looking for a different farrier.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Okay, my vet does my trimming.. so I will talk to him. ALSO. I just sent the video to a NEW vet in town..( has a good rep) so he said he will watch the video and give me some advice on what to do.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

My farrier used to leave one of my horses back hooves imbalanced to correct his toeing out...I realized that's wrong to do and said something so he stopped doing it. Can't fix a conformation problem by leaving the hooves imbalanced!


----------

